# Male Tortie



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

I just came across this and I figured I'd share this Wonderboy! 8)
He is beautiful! 

One of world?s rarest cats given to rescue centre - Edinburgh Evening News


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Male torties are rare, but not worth any more money, being a moggie.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ohh, I have no comment on price, etc. I don't have the slightest! 

But I know they are rare so I figured I'd share it. His face is adorable!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

He is a pretty one. I once had a male Calico. A LOOONG time ago.

I am sad they are saying he is worth a lot of money. Now they will have to dig through a ton of adoption applications that want him for his monetary worth.. 

I know I had plenty of people try to steal my male Calico. 8O

That being said. He still is a gorgeous Torti and will be exuding Tortitude and well as that male ego.. LOL I would soo love to see that. I know mine had the Tude...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think they were saying he would be worth a lot of money IF he were fertile, which he 99.9% likely isn't.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

And it really doesn't matter if he is fertile or not....he is going to be neutered either way....so no "get rich quick" off him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not so sure:



> “Harry shouldn’t be fertile, but there’s no way to know for another 12 weeks."


Maybe rescues in other countries don't always spay/neuter.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That is awesome!!  Definitely rare and exciting... Harry is such a cute boy!

I also agree with Marie... kind of odd that they sounded like they were going to see if he was fertile when the time comes. May be different over there! Or they're making an exception since he's so rare?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

It does say:


> But even if he is capable of mating, Harry will *eventually be neutered and rehomed when he is old enough.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope they neuter him as soon as possible, regardless! That's what I figured they would do anyway? 

But he is beautiful! I love to look at cat's faces, they can be so different!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He is the sweetest little thing!!

The story was pretty confusing. It brought up his potential worth if not sterile, only to say there is a 0% chance that's he's not sterile. And then it says that he'll be neutered anyway, so none of this matters. Or at least that's what I understood.

I'm wondering about one thing though: "It’s believed he was purchased from private sellers who had no idea of how rare little Harry was." 

He's a moggie. I've never heard of DSHs here being sold - there are so many kitties waiting to find homes that I can't believe someone would even try to charge money (other than an adoption fee). I wonder if this is not the case in Scotland?


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Good question!

I'm not sure to be honest! And yes, the article was a bit back and forth on those things!


----------

